# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Direct Contact (2009) 720p BluRay DTS x264-EPiK

## phamhuanmko

Mike Riggins, một thành viên trong lực lượng đặc nhiệm của quân đội Mỹ hoạt động tại Đông Âu, đang bị giam tại nhà tù của Nga. Anh được đề nghị đổi tự do của mình nếu đồng ý cứu một người phụ nữ Mỹ, Ana Gale, người đang bị bắt cóc và giam giữ. Nhưng, chẳng bao lâu sau khi cứu được Ana, Mike phát hiện ra rằng câu chuyện bắt cóc chỉ là cái bẫy để đưa Ana được tự do cho các thế lực khác bắt. Từ đó, Mike bị nhiều phe truy đuổi: chính phủ, quân đội, và các tổ chức ngầm mà mục đích của chúng là giết Mike và bắt Ana. Không có ai đề dựa giẫm và kẻ thù thì gần kề, Mike buộc phải tìm hiểu sự thật về Ana và đưa cô về Đại sứ quán Mỹ một cách an toàn. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1182609/ (Rating: 4.2/10 from 1,481 users)

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​
FS - Direct Contact (2009) 720p BluRay DTS x264-EPiK
FS - Direct Contact (2009) 720p BluRay DTS x264-EPiK sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*FS - Direct Contact (2009) 720p BluRay DTS x264-EPiK*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

